# Waterseer



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone checked in this http://waterseer.org/ 


WaterSeerâ¢ condenses pure water from the air without power or
chemicals. It is green, sustainable, simple, low-maintenance, easily
deployed and scalable for any community. VICI-Labs worked with
UC Berkeley and the National Peace Corps Association to develop a
device that yields up to 37 liters of pure water a day! A WaterSeerâ¢
Orchard will provide enough clean water for an entire community


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Around here I could drive a pipe down 15-20 feet and have a well that will produce water day or night regardless of ambient temperatures.

I'd have to see the Waterseer in operation under various conditions before I'd invest in one.

It appears it only works if the wind blows fast enough and the air is warm and humid enough.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

From what I've read about them they only work in certain conditions. Need a humid hot climate. About like evaporative coolers only working in dry climates.

WWW


----------

